# Greene and Greene Chair



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 28, 2009)

Well It’s now officially complete, my latest Morris chair.  It is based on an Arts and Crafts chair made by a company in Ohio in the early 1900’s.  That chair was featured by Chris Schwarz in Popular Woodworking a few years back.   

I liked the basic details of the original chair but decided to add in some of my own design ideas, influenced by Greene and Greene themes.

The chair is made of curly Pennsylvanian cherry complimented with ebony accents.  The finish is Lee Valley polymerized Tung oil.







The cushions were made for me by a good friend “Tony from Brampton”.   Tony is a professional upholsterer and owns his own custom business in Mississauga Ontario, Widdingtons.

I brought the chair into Tony’s and we went through many material options.  I wanted something that had an Arts and Crafts feel to it so we looked at tapestries.   After a lot of searching I selected the one you see now.























This project has been a lot of fun for me, coming up with many  of my own thoughts  and expanding on G&G themes makes this chair a one of a kind that will be enjoyed a long time.



















Special thanks to Tony for his attention to detail on the cushions, Chris Schwarz for sharing emails and pictures with me of the original, also to my good friend Ted at Lee Valley who helped me find these hinges for the chair.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 28, 2009)

That is awesome work, it's beautiful.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 28, 2009)

nice chair great details.


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 28, 2009)

Jim, one word, WOW!! I'm a big fan of Greene and Greene. Your rendition is spot on and the upholstery is spot on!! Super job!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 28, 2009)

That is a sweet chair. I wouldn't even know where to begin to make one of those.


----------



## bgibb42 (Dec 28, 2009)

Like Bob, I'm a big fan of the Greene and Greene style.  That is an amazing piece of work!  I'm drooling on my keyboard...


----------



## gebx (Dec 28, 2009)

Jim, That is truely a Greene and Green chair, with the cloud lifts and the ebony pins.  Wow, Very nice.  Being an Interior Designer, I really appreciate good quality work, especially when it is true to style.  Good Work,  Glen


----------



## mickr (Dec 29, 2009)

Fantastic chair..I love g&g..lovely mix of g&g and A&C..lightens the chair up.. (to me Morris/c&c are a tad heavy looking) Your attention to detail is just fantastic..wood choice very interesting..the only question I have is your back upholtered piece..it seems to run short..I have never seen a chair of this type that the back did not cover the back frame...any reason that I am not aware?  Again..Fantastic


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 29, 2009)

mickr said:


> Fantastic chair..I love g&g..lovely mix of g&g and A&C..lightens the chair up.. (to me Morris/c&c are a tad heavy looking) Your attention to detail is just fantastic..wood choice very interesting..the only question I have is your back upholtered piece..it seems to run short..I have never seen a chair of this type that the back did not cover the back frame...any reason that I am not aware?  Again..Fantastic



Good eye, I took these pics and then took the back cushion in to have it "lenghtened" to the size you mention, should reshoot the chair but it's too cold outside, 


Thanks to all of you for your kind comments, flat work is my passion


----------



## glycerine (Dec 29, 2009)

That's really nice!


----------



## penhead (Dec 29, 2009)

WoW...superb job...love the attention to detail...simply fantastic..!!!


----------



## DocStram (Jan 2, 2010)

Rollerbob said:


> I'm a big fan of Greene and Greene.



I'm an even bigger fan of Jim Shaver.  Not only is he one fine human being . . .  he is a true artisan.  Visit JimShaver.com sometime and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## willardz (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 4, 2010)

That is a work of art.


----------



## dontheturner (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, Jim what can I say that hasn't already been mentioned?   At the age of 15, in England, I was making settee frames, at home, for the guy I worked for who had a small Upholstery business, and could not buy the frames any other way. ( the war had just ended, and 'production' in furniture factories, was still for the war effort!)  The chair, is fantastic, and the finish remarkable.  A true credit to you.  The design, very English!  dontheturner


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 2, 2010)

A great looking chair Jim.  That cherry looks good now and will look even better in a few years as it darkens.


----------

